# The ebay snipe rush, like a bad drug..



## cyberdigger (Apr 5, 2013)

How many of you buyers ever felt like you were gonna pass out, your heart thumping at 300 bpm, trying to figure out exactly when to make your move.. you watch the minutes count down, cause you have long wanted one of these, and you know you won't see one again for who knows how long..  you check the bid history, trying to figure out who you're up against, while you stare at that jar full of pocket change that's been accumulating a while.. it's down to 2 minutes.. brown trowsers time! You position your mouse pad just right, now you can barely breathe, and the thing you want most in this world is to be finished with this, like the climax of a roller coaster ride.. you type in your final bid, and hover over the 'place bid' button, as you watch the seconds elapse.. the seem to slow down, you worry your internet connection is failing.. 30 seconds.. by now you are cross-eyed and your legs have gone numb.. it's now or never, so you click.......?


----------



## hannahevan (Apr 5, 2013)

Exactly,been there a few times...LOL


----------



## JohnN (Apr 5, 2013)

Yeah, I love it. I can feel the excitement just reading your post. Doesn't feel so good when it says "You have been outbid," though.


----------



## xxfollyxx (Apr 5, 2013)

Yup, been there, and clicked with seconds left.....to be disappointing when the log in screen pops up instead of a bid confirmation. oops


----------



## TROG (Apr 6, 2013)

Several times this has happened and exactly as mentioned


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Apr 6, 2013)

That's why I stopped selling much on Ebay. I just went to the casino instead,there I get my winnings right away []


----------



## grizz44 (Apr 7, 2013)

Yep, its a good test of how brave you are. How close can you get to 0 without being too late. 5 seconds is about the best I can do! I think those automatic snipers get in there at about the 1. Not sure how they do that.


----------



## andy volkerts (Apr 7, 2013)

I have gotten in a few whacks at 3sec left, but it is hard to do, and if somebody bids higher it really doesnt matter theyre gonna get it!!


----------



## glass man (Apr 7, 2013)

The first few times it bothered me to lose [never had much to buy with..but still things I really wanted] but after awhile it just rolls of my back!!  NOT!![]

    YOU WILL LOVE THIS WEIRD AL SONG BOUT EBAY!![]             http://youtu.be/YKtlK7sn0JQ


----------



## BellwoodBoys (Apr 8, 2013)

That happens to me too. I hate getting outbid though.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Apr 8, 2013)

I don't like the other way around. Your selling something and wait til the last 2 minutes and...  nothing.


----------



## Plumbata (Apr 8, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  cowseatmaize
> 
> I don't like the other way around. Your selling something and wait til the last 2 minutes and...Â  nothing.


 

 LOL! Been there, but have had plenty of things blast off in the final moments too so no complaints overall. And if you've got that dose glass in mind, I'll definitely be bidding. []


----------



## ironmountain (Apr 8, 2013)

only time i've been sniped was when buying an acoustic guitar.  wife gave me the go ahead and gave me a monetary figure. i tossed a bid in a few days prior to the end of the auction just to see how high the bidding would go. 
 30sec left and there hadn't been any bids in the prior few mins. I bid again and it shows 3sec, i hit refresh and i got hosed....which was fine by that time. the guitar went for less than 200 under store price.

 I can't stand when you have 4000 watchers and people messaging you about the item and nobody bids...

 i don't understand why people put buy it now items on their watch list and just let it hang there forever. 
 I get that some people are selling the same thing and want to keep an eye on pricing etc.... watching something for a month to see if a better price comes along seems like a waste to me.  Do the research, check quality/pricing/seller and buy it.  
 I've put certain car parts on there (1930's-1940's vehicles) that I know are kind of "niche" parts as a BIN Good until sold. takes someone with a need for that single part to sell it. Get 12 watchers and they just sit there on it.  I pulled the auction to see if anyone would contact me. I get a couple of messages asking if I was going to relist it. I relist the part and BAM...sold...

 buyers have some weird ideas about buying...

 there's a guy that sells some of the brands we carry...he charges 60-80 dollars for shipping for some of these items to continental U.S.... we sell knives/hatches/tomahawks/mil-spec backpacks etc.... nothing heavy enough to justify even near that cost... we ship for free. doesn't cost much to ship a 300dollar knife...
 people actually buy from him and spend that much on shipping....


----------



## cowseatmaize (Apr 9, 2013)

> And if you've got that dose glass in mind, I'll definitely be bidding.


I thought you said you weren't interested or I would have just sold it to you. It's got 7 watchers but if you want to take a gamble that's it's only watchers and not bidders, we can work something out. I got it let in run to the end now.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Apr 9, 2013)

What a waste of the schedule fee also, I just noticed that. Between the 24 hour clock and the time difference I messed up big time. I wanted it to end at 8:45 or so ET, not 11:45. [][][][] California snipers aren't gonna be there for lack of interest.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Apr 10, 2013)

Yeah, another sniper that waits to pay. I'm so sick of ebay!!
 I know by ebay rules they have that right but it's just rude. If you snipe your right there so pay why don't ya. I would have gladly sold this for $30 shipped to Steve. Oh well, I'm stuck with paying the flea another fiver or so.
 Agree faces, Agree faces, Agree faces,


----------



## AlexD (Apr 10, 2013)

Oh lord, I know that feeling oh too well. The perfect bottle, ending in 20 seconds. Just picture it []


----------



## RCO (Apr 11, 2013)

yeah i've had this happen to me a couple times before when i was bidding on different things on that site


----------

